# Youtube is Screwed?



## Lapdog (Nov 8, 2010)

I have no idea where to put this, so i'll put this here. Ok, so I was browsing youtube, and then all of a sudden, this came up.
"Team of highly trained monkeys" WTF? It was soon fixed with a quick F5.
Is this youtube getting hacked, or is this something else?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a glitch.


----------



## Willow (Nov 8, 2010)

You must be new to Youtube.


----------



## Riley (Nov 8, 2010)

The 'team of monkeys' thing is just their custom error page that shows instead of the typical 'This webpage cannot be displayed' or what have you.  Nothing different from when websites have custom 404 pages.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought everyone knew about this already...But yeah, what Riley said.


----------



## Kihari (Nov 8, 2010)

Weird, this happened to me yesterday for the first time as well.


----------



## Aden (Nov 8, 2010)

Guys I was just browsing FA like normal and I typed in an address and it _gave me a fucking 404 error_. This looks really serious. Does anyone know about this? I'm really worried and I hope this isn't the end of FA. D:


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 8, 2010)

Meh, fair enough, I thought that this was just something "Speshul"



Aden said:


> Guys I was just browsing FA like normal and I typed in an address and it _gave me a fucking 404 error_. This looks really serious. Does anyone know about this? I'm really worried and I hope this isn't the end of FA. D:



Im getting 404 errors for almost all the images, emoticons, things like that.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Guys I was just browsing FA like normal and I typed in an address and it _gave me a fucking 404 error_. This looks really serious. Does anyone know about this? I'm really worried and I hope this isn't the end of FA. D:



I had a similar thing happen. I clicked on the paw print under your name and it took me to 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Aden













I had you for a second then....... right?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought this was going to be fallout from the Viacon vs. YouTube fiasco.  I wouldn't worry much until that starts coming up on every video without exception.

This here forum turned into blueberry jelly earlier today.  Not quite as tasty as I figured it'd be.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2010)

I've had that happen since 2006 on all my computers... and it wasn't just youtube.

I think it's a little joke the programmers wanted to add.


----------

